# Record Specific Season



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Is it possible to record a specific Season in a wishlist? By OAD year for example?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, sorry.


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

I did manage to do this for 24 by using a wishlist that had the expression "Day 4" in it - otherwise I too have looked and failed for a way to do this.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If the season you want has an actor that isn't in other seasons then you can create an advanced wishlist and make both the title and the actor mandatory terms. That way the wishlist will only pick up episodes with that actor.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

That's one of the features that you wish would have been added in software updates.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

There is an Episode number field in the data, but I haven't seen it filled in for some time now. If it was used, and consistently correct, then that data could be used in an advanced wishlist in a hypothetical software update. But as things stands the data just isn't there, and given the problems with the "first run" feature which only uses one normally-correct piece of data, I'm glad they didn't try!

Only wanting one season of a programme is pretty niche; I can't remember anyone else asking for it before . Given that the actor method may not always work, another method is to create an Advanced wishlist which lists the episode titles of each episode in the series. You'll have to sit there entering 20-odd strings, but it should work well.



TCM2007 said:


> No, sorry.


Wrong, see above!

I use a variation of that myself actually. I don't just want one season of something but I do want everything from season 4 onwards. The channels keep repeating seasons 1-3 because they're too tight to pay for anything later. I've got an Advanced Wishlist for the first episode title in season 4. If it ever gets a match and I find it being broadcast, I will then be able to create a Season Pass for it. You could do that and just use the Season Pass for, er, 1 Season.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

An easier way instead of trying to enter stuff in the tivo GUi is:

Get a normal season pass,
then add all the episode titles you DON'T want into the global blocklist pattern in tivoweb.

Global blocklists in tivoweb & standalone:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=353390


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmm, I think just manually adding the recordings would be easier than any of the suggestions above!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Hmm, I think just manually adding the recordings would be easier than any of the suggestions above!


Heresy! 

You've got too used to $ky+, sir


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Hmm, I think just manually adding the recordings would be easier than any of the suggestions above!


Maybe, maybe not. But to say it couldn't be done was just wrong. Now that we know it is possible, you've changed tack and started complaining that it's too hard! But you're not even the person who wanted it! 

An Advanced Wishlist can be done in the TiVo UI with no hacking and no network card required, and the method of just adding the first episode would only take a minute.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks Mr Tickle - have got a list of episode titles from digiguide & will set that up.

TCM2007 - manually adding all the episodes is not an option as not all the episodes are available in the guide yet and as such definitely not easier! 

Not wishlist searchable I know, but does anyone know where the year in brackets between the episode name & episode description comes from when you select a recording from the now playing? (Via remote, not TiVoWeb).


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

SPR said:


> Not wishlist searchable I know, but does anyone know where the year in brackets between the episode name & episode description comes from when you select a recording from the now playing? (Via remote, not TiVoWeb).


That's the year part of the "Original Air Date" (OAD).

You can see the full OAD and much more info (actors,directors etc) by pressing <enter> on the remote when on the program description screen.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

SPR said:


> TCM2007 - manually adding all the episodes is not an option as not all the episodes are available in the guide yet and as such definitely not easier!


Even when different seasons are being aired on the same channel, each season is usually on at the same time on the same day, so you could easily set up a manual repeat recording for them.

As a matter of interest, what's the show/channel?


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Currently Eureka Season 2 & Scrubs Season 6 but there have been numerous before.

Eureka Season pass is filling Now Playing up with Season 1 which I already have half of (the unwatched half) with the name TiVoWeb changed to indicate the episode number as they were recorded out of order from Sky & SciFi. Thus getting repeats.

If TiVo can display the year onscreen as a separate field, could this not then be made searchable?

Not a biggy as I now have a solution.

The geek in me can't bring himself to manually record when there is an automated albeit 14 search field automated solution.

Also the idea of a better solution even if currently unobtainable (my prefered alternative to impossible) often triggers innovation and a general stubborness to being told "no, you can't do that..."


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

> If TiVo can display the year onscreen as a separate field, could this not then be made searchable?


Part of the blocklist module could be rewritten to use a combination of title & original air date (year) to prevent recording them.


----------

